# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2003] infopath et sharepoint

## Paradiso

Bonjour,

j'ai cre un formulaire et je desire le publier sur sharepoint 2003.
J'utilise pour cela le menu Fichier / publier / .. bibliothque sharepoint.

Je n'arrive jamais  finir la manipulation, j'ai un message d'erreur :



> Infopath a detect une erreur. L'opration a chou. Accs refus


J'ai essay de publier dans une autre bibliothque sharepoint o je suis administrateur. Et rien de chez rien 

Voici l'adresse que je saisis 
http://server/emplacement1/dossier/s...s/default.aspx

Merci pour votre aide ..

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,
Je ne me rappelles plus trop de la procdure en 2003.
2 axes qui me viennent  l'esprit:
Essayer sans default.aspx dans l'url (du genre http://mon serveur/.../mabibliotheque),En 2007, il est possible de lui prciser le nom du site puis de crer la blbliothque depuis l'interface de publication en lui donnant un nom. A essayer aussi.Cordialement.

----------


## Paradiso

Bonjour,

J'ai trouv une solution. 
J'ai choisi "serveur web" et j'ai russi  publier mon formulaire dans la bibliothque sharepoint..

Merci pour votre rponse

----------

